# Been a long, LONG time...



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Havent been here in ages so I thought I would post a couple updated pics of my girl.


































Thanks for looking!


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow great looking boa, how much it weight female right ? how old is it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Great looking snake!

Have any "before" pictures?


----------

